# Wood shed or firewood shed - My Building



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Winter now for me ! 2 feet of snow at this time..... 

Its time to load my wood oven ....

Using firewood from my whood shed... log stirage idea 

Some pictures about my firewood shed buiding:

---> *My Wood shed building pictures*

idea:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

One comment: 

Where you attached the joists to the band beam, you appear to have used only 2-3 deck type screws thru the band into the end of the joist. Very weak construction....depending on only a few screws to hold a LOT of weight. If you load the shed up heavy with firewood, you'll likely find the joist fail to hold, and pull away, and downward from the band.

Get some Timber Lox type screws......5/16" diameter, 6-8" long, hex or star head. They sell them at most home improvement stores or online....run those in there and though still not the best method, you'll stand a better chance of the floor holding together over the long term.

http://screw-products.com/timberhex-timber-screws.htm

Or these:

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/TMR...ws-Black-Epoxy-Coated-Wafer-Head-Spider-Drive


----------



## nick malek (Feb 7, 2009)

my i suggest that you fill the void between the floor and ground with stone rubble
or the floor will come tumbling down 
the weight of the fire wood will be to great for that type of floor construction


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Or throw some Simpson Strong Tie brackets on the end of each joist. Those help a LOT.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Or throw some Simpson Strong Tie brackets on the end of each joist. Those help a LOT.


Yep.....except he already has the floor on now, meaning it would be a real pain to get back up under it to put them on.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice. But wood sheds still make me nervous.


----------



## Tinkman (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Great gardener, I have a firewood shed also. I put my storage shed on concrete blocks. The shed construction itself is on treated wood rails. You definitely have a good idea here with keeping it off the ground. Don't want the moisture to get to it. We also do the fabric storage sheds but they need to be place on a wood platform.
http://www.portablegarageshelter.com


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for your advices...

Its my first shed...


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> Yep.....except he already has the floor on now, meaning it would be a real pain to get back up under it to put them on.


Add a second beam on each just under the floor joists to carry the weight.

WWW


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

When I built mine , I settled posts in the ground , used old telephone poles from traffic accidents , when I finished burning wood I pulled them up....


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

this will sound funny but i made my wood shed outta one of those cheap 100 dollar canopy they sell at walmart. i attached the feet to 4x4 on the side.then i screwed 2x4s to the sides back and as well as the roof covered it all in roofing metal.i get the metal from a pole barn company they sell it cheap cause they are the piece that covers the stack.called cover sheets.the floor i got 16 foot siding pallets from local lumber company for free.they are very heavy duty.it is 16 ft x10 foot and the metal heats up in summer and helps season the wood.
here is the link to carport
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Caravan-Canopy-10x20-Carport/11007577
total cost is around 400 will last forever though.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Second beam center of joists wiil be solution.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Finishing my walls next spring... do you have idea for me?


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Pallets board for siding?

It's a good idea or not?


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Sidding with pallets material should be too much heavy weight....


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Post your pictures in this thread


----------

